# Diesel Kleen



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The only time I would use an additive with a diesel is in the winter to help avoid gelling of the fuel. This is the product we have used for years in our diesel engines. We never have any gelling issues even in -20 degrees or more. You can find this at many local autoparts stores. 

Polar Power
FPPF


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

I used PowerService "silver" bottle in warm weather months, and "white" bottle during cold weather months on my '09 Jetta TDI. No problems whatsoever, no gelling in the winter, and no HPFP failures. Three years, and 41,XXX miles when I traded it.

I think I will use the PowerService products on the Cruze TD when I get it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Shell sells a V power diesel that has an additive injected at the pump.

It's not everywhere - but within a 15 minute drive of my home there are three Shell stations that have it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_V-Power#V-Power_Diesel


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would be afraid to put anything in the tank on a modern diesel. I always added Lubro Moly somethingorother to my old Benz once they switched to ULSD to protect the fuel pump.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I would say that if it is possible, use at least B2 (2% Biodiesel, 98% D2). This has shown to raise the lubricity of ULSD (D2) above minimum required levels. The Cruze Diesel is capable of running up to B20. 

There is only one station near me that sells B5 and B20, which is what I am going to use. If your state mandates any biodiesel requirements, you should be fine without an additive at any station. Currently Oregon mandates B2 and will mandate B5 once in-state production reaches 15 million barrels a year and Minnesota mandates B2 with B20 mandate coming in May 2015. 

For you plasticplant, just go into IL and purchase your fuel. Currently there are tax breaks for anything in IL over B10, so many stations sell B11. This would give you the lubricity you need and keep your engine running smoothly. Just look for a sticker on the pump stating the the fuel contains Biodiesel in XX percent. As long as it is below 20%, you're good to go.


----------

